# When feeding goldfish



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

I notice that in alot of carnage pictures, the fish is not always entirely eaten. The head remains, sometimes just the body is eaten.

From what I've fed my 4 p's, they eat the entire body (head and all).

Is this the case with most of you? I'm wondering if the head is hidden well in my tank, and I just can't find it.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I Usually have the head left but who knows????


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, you gotta do perspectives. Most of the video's on here have huge goldfish, bigger then their p's. Most feeder fish are pretty tiny, so they usually get fully eaten. But the bigger stuff might not. Especially the head because of the skull. What size goldfish are they and what size p's?


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

my p's bit the gold fish in half, sometimes finishing it and sometimes leave it for the crabs.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mines eat it all up.. the little ones try to chew up as much as they can.. and my old Rhoms hated the head part.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

depending on the size. If it is big they leave the head otherwise they eat it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

mine eat the whoel feeder now.

it just depends on if they can get the head into their mouth and then *usually* they will eat it then


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MINE EAT THE WHOLE THING


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i usually buy small feeder goldfish and the rbps eat the whole thing...my new spilo has left a few body part around.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

It all depends on the size difference of the p to the feeder, my little JD will suck the insides of a goldfish out to eat it, pretty gross he usually spits it out and leave guts sticking out of the fish kinda morbid.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Mine eat everything.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it all depends on the fish to piranha size ratio


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Mine never eat the heads of feeder fish no matter what the size although they did eat the head off of my turtle.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

My rbs eat the smaller feeders whole, and the usually leaves the head of the larger feeders. And my plyco ends up eating the remains.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

My reds eat the whole goldfish. Last night I fed them a 7" koi and they left that head. My Spilo CF will leave heads.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

My Ps always eat the entire thing.


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

my reds ormally eat the whole thing. If the fedder is too big they'll leave the head and sometimes eat that later.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> depending on the size. If it is big they leave the head otherwise they eat it.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i can throw in 12 feeders and my rhom will eat the tail and belly out in a few seconds...grab the head and rip it off and then leave them...he will do about 3 of em and then just kill em and spit it out...if i put one in there he does the same unless he is hungry he is crazy he dont want nothing else in his tank :laugh:


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

my elong always leaves the head (in fact he will kill just for the sake of interruption in his tank)... the pygos eat everything ... the rest i've never fed feeders too.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My reds will only leave a cloud of scales, but my manueli usually leaves the head for some reason (not always, though...







)


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

My 10 p will eat the heads of the small feeders I get... Savages I tell ya.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have 11 2-3" rbp's and they allways eat the heads.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i havent fed my spilo feeders much...but i did put some in just recently and he ate the back half of the body first so it could not swim and then he took off the head up to the gills, leaving the wastes and bones in the middle part of the body.

oburi


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

My reds and caribas eat large feeders including their head.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

my rb's finish the whole feeder unless i try to put too many feeders in there at a time no matter what size the feeders.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I feed my 2 5" Red Bellies 2 2" feeders in the morning and 2 in th eevening and they leave no remains. I'm not sure if I just keep them hungry though.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

my rhom leaves the heads, just bites the fish and snaps it at exactly his head.


----------

